

Introducing Gmail Tap - wyclif
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/introducing-gmail-tap.html

======
cloudwalking
I put the app we used in the video up on Play Market: <http://goo.gl/IZN16>

It's a real Android input manager, you can use it (more or less) as a real
keyboard :)

The code will be open-sourced here: <https://code.google.com/p/morse-
keyboard/>

------
jharrison
Awesome. Morse code for your Android. Ship-to-shore coming soon! I think
someone hit the publish button on the April Fools content early.

------
jeffjose
April Fools. But oddly enough I like the idea - and its not ridiculous like
yesteryears'. The technology sure exists.

------
PStamatiou
Haha hilarious. Loved the LL Cool J cameo!

~~~
sb
Agreed, what a perfect April's joke prelude.

(unrelated, but still interesting: I guess the guy with the mustache looks
kind of familiar, too...)

------
Xlythe
I'm surprised. I thought Apple would have been the first to bring something
like this to mobile since they already have a similar concept for laptops.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA>

------
mbostock
Why three buttons? Morse code only needs one (as is obvious from any telegraph
key)—short press for dot, long press for dash, short pause for intercharacter
gap, long pause for interword gap. Then you could type at least eight messages
concurrently.

------
ifewalter
Morse code? I think it's way easier to excuse yourself from the table tho.

